# Corey catfish - depression?



## Mud (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all, 
I know this sounds anthropomorphic but my female Corey catfish died today and the male is completely lethargic. We have had both for 6.5 years, heavily planted tank and the water parameters are all fine. I'm not sure if he is upset or if he is unwell. They have been fine and were placing eggs all over the tank until about a month ago. 
I can move the male to a quarentine tank but do not want to stress him more if he is missing her. 
Any thoughts or reccomendations?
Thanks,
Mud


----------



## vanostav61 (May 8, 2020)

Cory is a community fish, you need to keep them in groups of at least 5. In any case their life span is about 5-6 years so your dude is old and will probably follow his mate soon. Life is life and there isn't much you can do about it.


----------

